# Weighing Eggs.... Do you weigh yours?



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I was just curious so I went to my local pot office and wanted a postage scale. What they had for $25 was a digital scale. A little bit of figuring and calibrating but I got it. Did you know that a nickel weighs exactly 5 grams?

Anyway. I eventually weighed a dozen or so eggs. My eggs varied from 62-74 grams. I have heard of 3oz eggs. So. Do u weigh?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Nope, never have. My regular chicken egg customers - I sell mainly at a local feedstore - know the eggs will be a mixture of medium and large. My duck egg customers are just thrilled to be able to get duck eggs at a decent price.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I give my eggs away. Guess nobody thinks its cool to weigh eggs.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge the world record is 198 grams.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Never have and never thought too. It's not a bad idea.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have never thought to either. I have a digital food scale too. I am going to have to check it out now...another reason for my family to look at me funny..just weighing eggs...


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just thought about it the other day because someone my chickens eggs are bigger than others. Like I said you can get a postage scale. I have a rhode Island red hen that if iput a full dozen of her eggs in a carton it won't close.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gotta love those little egg machines! My red comet is laying very nice eggs consistently. I don't weigh either but you're right, I should. Got the scale, eggs and a notebook. Why not?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmmm for a couple days I thought i was wierd cuz I started the thread and nobody posted. I'd like to see who's got the biggest chicken eggs on the forum. Everyone this is an invitation now to post ur pics of your largest eggs while they are sitting on the scale. ( preferably where everyone can read the weight) WHO'S GOT THE BIGGEST??? and, DOES SIZE MATTER???


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> ... So. Do u weigh?


Nope.

If they look small I save for our use.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

If they are selling a 64 gram egg at the store for over $3. Why wouldn't a larger egg be worth more? Like I said the world record to my knowledge is 198 grams. That's over 3x the normal egg. But is it worth 3x the price if you bought a dozen?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Don't usually weigh them, but I do have an old fashion egg scale. 1.5 oz to 2.5 oz and calls them small, med., large and extra large. The eggs I have put on there just bottems it out. I would have to call them super douper extra large. Now I am going to have to find a better scale.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I weigh mine on occasion. Bought a scale soon as mine started laying a couple years ago. Nice to know what that "first" egg weighs, or that super big one or just the occasional out of curiosity. Got my digital scale at Walmart in the kitchenware section. My biggest one to date was 3.4 oz on 1/6/2011.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a Professional Baker, so I have a strong anal-retentive precision and accuracy gene.  When I first had hens I would regularly weigh them and try to adjust my recipes accordingly, however I did eventually get over myself and now I use up to an extra large egg as "egg" in my recipes. If I have two eggs in a recipe I will pick out one super big and one smaller if possible. Once the hens are in full production, then they pretty much even out the size of the eggs.

When I was selling eggs I always evened up the cartons so that everyone shared in the big and the small ones. I did have one customer who only wanted the smallest eggs I had. She said that two big eggs were too much for her, but she loved the look of the two small eggs on the plate. She paid the same amount, but just wanted little ones.

My largest egg was from one of my first hens, a Red-Sex-Link named Ethel. It weighed in at 140 grams which is just under 4 ounces. She was a hell of a hen!


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Haven't weighed any eggs. I think ours would be small if shop bought but they do seem to be heavy for their size. Denser eggs? More nutrition packed in?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My red sex linked just started laying at the end of last year. Her eggs have gotten bigger and bigger. I haven't weighed them, but they qualify as large at the moment and I'd bet extra large as time goes forward.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We like to weigh ours, especially when they first start to see the progression of the egg size. Our biggest to date is an americana that lays 2.4 oz eggs daily.


----------



## meinblackshear (Feb 7, 2013)

How often do your Americana hens lay


----------



## CarolynF (May 1, 2013)

Yes... we weigh every egg, every day. We don't have to it's just interesting to see the differences between hens and from day to day. We're just a little nuts!  The EE is usually about 2 oz give or take .15 The Barnie is usually between 2.25 and 2.45 oz. The BSL us usually about 2.2 oz.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

The *VALUE *of "weighing-eggs" is when you are incubating for hatch.
The egg _should _lose about 14 % of its weight by the time of "lock-down". (18th day)
This can also be observed by candling and looking at the _increase _in the size of the "air-cell".
To MY understanding....THIS is the purpose of weighing eggs.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yep every egg is weighed and sold by size.
35grams - 42 = peewee $1.50 a dozen
43-49 g = small $2
50-56 g = medium $2.50
57-63 = large $3
64-70 =xl $3.50
71-77 =Jumbo $4


----------

